

Wolfram Demonstrations Project - squishi
http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/index.html

======
nkassis
Some cool demos, kinda sad it requires a plugin. The medical imaging CT
segmentation example is very similar to something I'm working on at the moment
using javascript and the canvas tag.

Edit: quick demo for those interested (requires firefox 4 or chrome. Still in
early beta :)) <https://brainbrowser.cbrain.mcgill.ca/braincanvas> Give it
some time to load, it load 10mb of data.

